# IBO KY State championship & East Kentucky Archery



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking for some info on this range or info on this shoot? *I.B.O. Kentucky State Championship & World Qualifier* hosted by East Kentucky Archery.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The range is on a old golf course. Easy walking and a good shoot!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope I shoot better than I play golf?


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone else shoot this range?


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

*Eka*

I shot there today for the first time. I didn't shoot on the old golf course (thats for the IBO tourny) I shot their regular course. This was the first time I've ever shoot 3-D & I scored a 249 (hunter class). They always have BIG turn outs for their events & are a good group of guys to shoot with ! I'll be going back :thumbs_up


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

*EKYarchery*

Shot there last year on the golf course. Very windy last year but a nice course.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

shot on the golf course last year and loved it, plan on going back next weekend everyone should come out


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

They will be shooting Sat & Sunday ! They are expecting a Huge turnout !


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just wonder about the weather?


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I live about 3 miles from the range. I have been shooting with the guys at EK Archery for about 2 years, and you couldn't ask for a better group of people. This will be my first year shooting in the IBO though. They also have a web site that you can check out.. www.ekarchery.org ..If you have any questions I will do my best to answer them for you!


----------



## Truth2 Archer (Mar 30, 2009)

I have shot at EKA every tournament this year, ive took 1st 2nd and 6th place, the range is very nice and well kept, it is also challenging, its not for the faint of heart lol the state shoot on the golf course was very nice last year, and I will def. be shooting it this weekend, hope to see you there


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm hoping they got that long standing turkey again this year woo wee that was a tuff one


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

See you guys there hope turn out is better than last year and bring back the good BBQ sandwhiches!


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well i just hope they keep the food around till we get a chance to eat it lol. last 2 years it was all gone by the time we shot half of it on sunday.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

BBQ sandwhiches! Now this sounds better and better! Can't wait!


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I might make it out Sunday after Church just to watch & see whats going on, check out & see what everyones using. Hiram Hamilton (Vice President of EKA) is my Uncles Bro-N-Law, have been around him since I was knee high to a grass hopper. Those guys down at the range are great guy's & are very helpful.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Where will the scores be posted for this shoot?


----------



## Hoe man (Jan 16, 2011)

I shot there today and I'm BEAT! It was a 40 target shoot with 20 targets on the golf course and 20 targets at their range. LOTS OF WALKING,but a good time anyway. The weather was perfect IMO.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Hoe man said:


> I shot there today and I'm BEAT! It was a 40 target shoot with 20 targets on the golf course and 20 targets at their range. LOTS OF WALKING,but a good time anyway. The weather was perfect IMO.


Was there a big turn out ? I didn't get to make it.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Scores are already posted at ekarchery.org Thanks to everyone who came out and shot with us this past weekend.Hope you had a good time and will come back again.


----------

